# so why is canola oil bad?



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I always read how bad it is....but why?

I only use it for deep frying and always thought that it's at least healthier than some hydrogenated frying fat or vegetable oil...and honestly,olive oil is too expensive to use for deep frying.

Enlighten me,please!


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, for me personally, I refuse to buy canola because it is genetically modified, most farmers buy round-up resistant canola which is a patent of Monsanto. There are some political issues with Monsanto, but i am sure you don't want to hear all of those reasons. They are an evil, evil corporation.

Here is my big reason: with round-up resistant canola, farmers just fly over with crop dusting planes, dump massive amounts of round-up on the canola and that kills all the weeds. Yuck. They will do this several times over the season.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

here is what my book has to say (nourishing traditions):
"the newest oil on the market, canola oil was developed from rape seed ... which is considered unsuited to human consumption because it contains a long-chain fatty acid called erucic acid, which under some circumstances is associated with fibrotic heart lesions. Canola oil was bred to contain little if any erucic acid and has drawn the attention of nutritionists because of its high oleicacid content. but there are some indications that canola oil presents dangers of its own. it has a high sulphur content and goes rancid easily ... during the deodorizing process, the omega 3 fatty acids of processed canola oil are transformed into trans fatty acids..."

i also though bleach was used in the process to but i could be wrong about that.
mandi


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

.


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aircantu1*
So what's a better choice? A bottle of canola oil lasts me forever, I don't use much oil. Mainly just for baking...

I buy olive oil for stovetop cooking, I don't fry anything....

I use fruit purees in baking a lot but what should I use when I need oil? I use a TBSP or so when I make pancakes.

How about very light olive oil? We use it for things where the taste of "extra virgin cold pressed" would be too strong.

ETA if you decide to stop cooking with the canola oil, you could use the remainder to make playdough or shine furniture.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I like sunflower oil. It has a much higher smoking point than most oils and has no trans-fats (apparently... I am really behind on my oil know-how). At any rate, DH does more frying than I care to admit, and he says it makes a better frying oil, and is only slightly more expensive than canola.
Canola has been engineered from rape seed, and it is mandated that it contains no more than x amount of eureic acid, the percentage I can't recall off the top of my head. At any rate, it is widely used becauyse it's cheap. Rape seed was a noxious weed. Bugs don't eat canola.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

So, are there disadvantages to sunflower oil?

I don't like the aftertaste of olive oil (we use it for some things, but don't like it in baking for example) so generally use canola (organic, btw, if that makes a difference which I doubt it does







)


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

another reason not to use canola...

there is a factory in canada that produces canola (which is where the name came from, not from corn, which is what most people think) where a lot of workers have come down with major health problems all linked to continuous exposure in the factory.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

If you're not vegan, you can use ghee http://www.indiaoz.com.au/health/ayu...ood_ghee.shtml It's much cheaper if you make it yourself and not very difficult to make (Heat butter on low and let simmer uncovered until there is sediment on the bottom - about an hour - then skim the foam off the top and strain through a cheesecloth.)
If you are vegan, coconut oil is a good one.
Strangely enough, both oils are solid at room temperature and many health gurus say to stay away from fats that are solid at room temperature. I think they forgot about ghee and coconut oil.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

BTW, Canola oil is made from rape seed which was also used to make mustard gas in WWII.
I do think that there are a few brands of organic canola oil which are properly processed in such a way to not be toxic, but I don't think it's good for you like so many like to tout. I mean, my shirt doesn't have cholesterol either. Also, the "good" canola oil is pretty expensive.
I have ghee, sunflower, safflower, sesame, coconut and olive oil in my oil collection.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Mustard gas and canola have nothing to do with each other. Canola is part of the mustard family (as are cabbage, turnips, radishes, etc)
Mustard gas was called that because it smelled like mustard.

There is a lot of wild rumors that go along with canola, and most of them are a load of bull. It doesn't cause scrapie, it won't cause respiratory distress (unless, you know, you're allergic to it or something) it does not cause an increase in lung cancer compared to other oils, unless you're the poor sucker spraying the round-up.

Ok, on with the down side of sunflower oils, and other stuff. First, i recommend everyone read "Fats that Heal, Fats that Kill" by Udo Erasamus.
Basic run down, non technical: sunflower and safflower oils can help lower "bad" cholesterol, but may also supress "good" cholesterol. They can also go rancid faster than canola and olive oils. The new high-oleic acid sunflower oils have a similar shelf life to canola and olive, but I can't find any reliable information saying if it is more or less dangerous.

The bottom line in all of this is that oils should be used in moderation and should not be heated to a high level.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

one of the best books i read about fats was by udo erasmus, you might like to take a look at it. my nourishing traditions book (and i don't think this is the be all end all either, but it's the best info i have for now) says to restrict safflower, corn, sunflower, soybean and cottonseed oils because of their high omega 6 content. she says they should never be eaten after being cooked, fried or baked. she says that cold-pressed version of these are better for you though.

here are the fats she recommends - extra virgin olive oil, small amounts of flax seed oil, coconut oil for baking and animal fats for occasional frying. and she says butter is great for you. yummy









mandi


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

I buy organic canola oil at Whole Foods and it's not that expensive.

I do like to use Sunflower oil sometimes too, it is a light and pretty flavorless oil that's good for baking. My ayurvedic cookbook recommends it. I find olive oil way too savory tasting to use for pancakes and such.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I also buy "non hydrogenated shortening" which is actually palm oil. It's extremely mild tasting (ok, it has no flavor







)

I think the "don't eat oils that are solids at room temp" is old news. It's the artificially saturated oils that are dangerous, not natural oils like butter or coconut oil. In general, the fats that are solids at room temp are better for baking/frying because they're not going to change as much when they're heated. I personally like butter in pancakes. For vegan pancakes, I'd probably choose coconut.

If you're only using tiny amounts of oil, it probably makes little difference what kind you use. If I were you I'd probably use up the canola oil already in the house and then replace it with coconut or palm oil.


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

Grapeseed oil is really nice too ( it's not exactly cheap either though).


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
If you're not vegan, you can use ghee http://www.indiaoz.com.au/health/ayu...ood_ghee.shtml It's much cheaper if you make it yourself and not very difficult to make (Heat butter on low and let simmer uncovered until there is sediment on the bottom - about an hour - then skim the foam off the top and strain through a cheesecloth.)
If you are vegan, coconut oil is a good one.
Strangely enough, both oils are solid at room temperature and many health gurus say to stay away from fats that are solid at room temperature. I think they forgot about ghee and coconut oil.


You can also buy ghee at most asian import stores. It's not that expensive.  Making it at home is kinda fun though.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmb123*
Grapeseed oil is really nice too ( it's not exactly cheap either though).

Yeah. We buy the vegenaise made with grapeseed oil rather than canola oil. It's the purple jar, not the blue one.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
You can also buy ghee at most asian import stores. It's not that expensive.  Making it at home is kinda fun though.

I do that when I'm lazy







The only problem is that it's not usually organic and often it's made from buffalo milk so the taste is different.


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree that grapeseed is good. If I'm remembering this correctly, it's also supposed to have the highest smoking point.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

i have a question. If canola oil is GE, then how can it be natural? If it is not natural why is it in the salad dressing I bought for DH that contains all natural ingridents?

I just received an order of coconut oil yesterday. I bought book with it called "Virgin Coconut Oil." It has a lot of interesting information in it that, actually makes sense when you think about. Makes me want to stay away from everything other than coconut oil and butter.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I think there is a difference between GE and GMO.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

What is the difference? Neither is natrual in my opinion.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton*
Well, for me personally, I refuse to buy canola because it is genetically modified, most farmers buy round-up resistant canola which is a patent of Monsanto. There are some political issues with Monsanto, but i am sure you don't want to hear all of those reasons. They are an evil, evil corporation.

Here is my big reason: with round-up resistant canola, farmers just fly over with crop dusting planes, dump massive amounts of round-up on the canola and that kills all the weeds. Yuck. They will do this several times over the season.


I feel so stupid, I should have thought about that...I am from Germany where, I believe, genetically modified plants are not allowed( or if so, have to labelled as such)

Arghhh!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandib50*
here is what my book has to say (nourishing traditions):
"the newest oil on the market, canola oil was developed from rape seed ... which is considered unsuited to human consumption because it contains a long-chain fatty acid called erucic acid, which under some circumstances is associated with fibrotic heart lesions. Canola oil was bred to contain little if any erucic acid and has drawn the attention of nutritionists because of its high oleicacid content. but there are some indications that canola oil presents dangers of its own. it has a high sulphur content and goes rancid easily ... during the deodorizing process, the omega 3 fatty acids of processed canola oil are transformed into trans fatty acids..."

i also though bleach was used in the process to but i could be wrong about that.
mandi


Bleached oil?Geeez!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensleeves*
How about very light olive oil? We use it for things where the taste of "extra virgin cold pressed" would be too strong.

ETA if you decide to stop cooking with the canola oil, you could use the remainder to make playdough or shine furniture.









There is no way I can put olive oil into everything, honestly, I don't like the taste much







:


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spsmom*
another reason not to use canola...

there is a factory in canada that produces canola (which is where the name came from, not from corn, which is what most people think) where a lot of workers have come down with major health problems all linked to continuous exposure in the factory.


hm, makes me think but then it is just hearsay...


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
If you're not vegan, you can use ghee http://www.indiaoz.com.au/health/ayu...ood_ghee.shtml It's much cheaper if you make it yourself and not very difficult to make (Heat butter on low and let simmer uncovered until there is sediment on the bottom - about an hour - then skim the foam off the top and strain through a cheesecloth.)
If you are vegan, coconut oil is a good one.
Strangely enough, both oils are solid at room temperature and many health gurus say to stay away from fats that are solid at room temperature. I think they forgot about ghee and coconut oil.

I use Ghee a lot,too...my husband is indian


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmb123*
Grapeseed oil is really nice too ( it's not exactly cheap either though).

Ha, i bought some today actually....doesn't have such a strong taste like olive oil


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

hey, great info ladies







I've been really slacking with my food-nutrition-knowledge and was clueless about canola. Thanks!!!
~L


----------



## achintyasamma (Aug 4, 2004)

our food co-op sells spectrum organic canola oil and non-organic grapeseed oil. i'm never sure which one to buy for baking and my husband's frying. is canola oil so bad that we'd be better off with the pesticide residue/other yucky stuff in the grapeseed oil? we make ghee too, but is it really better to fry with ghee?
btw - coconut oil goes rancid really fast, so you have to be careful with that too.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

According to the coconut oil i have it has a shelf life of 2 years or more. Maybe you are talking about refind coconut oil?


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

When taste is an issue, I use safflower or ghee.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky*
I use Ghee a lot,too...my husband is indian









I grew up on indian food and even lived in India for a few years of my childhood. I make Indian food at least a few times a week. My favorite quick lunch is kichari with chapatis. I also put plain yogurt on my veggies quite often.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Ghee has a much higher smoking point and is, IMO, the best oil for frying because it doesn't break down until higher temperatures. Of course, frying isn't usually the healthiest choice for cooking. heh.


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

We use organic butter for almost EVERYTHING...I know it's saturated, but tastes so good and everything else is so...modified. It's not like we use a lot, but I might try using coconut oil for baking. Flax seed meal is what I usually use, when I can, in baking.

Also, we do a lot of stir fry, and we use organic peanut oil--that's not really that bad, is it?


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insomniamama*
We use organic butter for almost EVERYTHING...I know it's saturated, but tastes so good and everything else is so...modified. It's not like we use a lot, but I might try using coconut oil for baking. Flax seed meal is what I usually use, when I can, in baking.

Also, we do a lot of stir fry, and we use organic peanut oil--that's not really that bad, is it?

okay, back to my book, it says peanut oil has a very high percentage of omega 6 fatty acid (34%) and that we should limit our consumption of omega 6 so she says to strictly limit peanut oil.

how about using vegetable stock or chicken stock for stir frys? that's what i use.
mandi


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

My husband is Indian and his family uses Ghee in everything. I thought it was worse for you that butter, am I wrong? Is Ghee better for you than butter? I feel so clueless, because we were using canola oil quite a bit! Help!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisap*
My husband is Indian and his family uses Ghee in everything. I thought it was worse for you that butter, am I wrong? Is Ghee better for you than butter? I feel so clueless, because we were using canola oil quite a bit! Help!

Did you see this link? http://www.indiaoz.com.au/health/ayu...ood_ghee.shtml I just did a quick search and that's one of the first sites I came up with.


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava*
I think there is a difference between GE and GMO.

I believe the terms are used interchangebly. Scary either way.
Insert gene here


----------



## myjo (Feb 14, 2004)

http://www.westonaprice.org/knowyourfats/index.html

Here's link to some info on fats in general. There's a whole article on canola.

Here are some good excerpts from "The Skinny on Fats":

Excess consumption of polyunsaturated oils has been shown to contribute to a large number of disease conditions including increased cancer and heart disease; immune system dysfunction; damage to the liver, reproductive organs and lungs; digestive disorders; depressed learning ability; impaired growth; and weight gain.31

One reason the polyunsaturates cause so many health problems is that they tend to become oxidized or rancid when subjected to heat, oxygen and moisture as in cooking and processing. Rancid oils are characterized by free radicals-that is, single atoms or clusters with an unpaired electron in an outer orbit. These compounds are extremely reactive chemically. They have been characterized as "marauders" in the body for they attack cell membranes and red blood cells and cause damage in DNA/RNA strands, thus triggering mutations in tissue, blood vessels and skin. Free radical damage to the skin causes wrinkles and premature aging; free radical damage to the tissues and organs sets the stage for tumors; free radical damage in the blood vessels initiates the buildup of plaque. Is it any wonder that tests and studies have repeatedly shown a high correlation between cancer and heart disease with the consumption of polyunsaturates?32 New evidence links exposure to free radicals with premature aging, with autoimmune diseases such as arthritis and with Parkinson's disease, Lou Gehrig's disease, Alzheimer's and cataracts.33

The benefits of saturated fats
The much-maligned saturated fats-which Americans are trying to avoid-are not the cause of our modern diseases. In fact, they play many important roles in the body chemistry:

Saturated fatty acids constitute at least 50% of the cell membranes. They are what gives our cells necessary stiffness and integrity.

They play a vital role in the health of our bones. For calcium to be effectively incorporated into the skeletal structure, at least 50% of the dietary fats should be saturated.38

They lower Lp(a), a substance in the blood that indicates proneness to heart disease.39 They protect the liver from alcohol and other toxins, such as Tylenol.40

They enhance the immune system.41

They are needed for the proper utilization of essential fatty acids.
Elongated omega-3 fatty acids are better retained in the tissues when the diet is rich in saturated fats. 42

Saturated 18-carbon stearic acid and 16-carbon palmitic acid are the preferred foods for the heart, which is why the fat around the heart muscle is highly saturated.43 The heart draws on this reserve of fat in times of stress.

Short- and medium-chain saturated fatty acids have important antimicrobial properties. They protect us against harmful microorganisms in the digestive tract.
The scientific evidence, honestly evaluated, does not support the assertion that "artery-clogging" saturated fats cause heart disease.44 Actually, evaluation of the fat in artery clogs reveals that only about 26% is saturated. The rest is unsaturated, of which more than half is polyunsaturated.45

Composition of different fats
Before leaving this complex but vital subject of fats, it is worthwhile examining the composition of vegetable oils and other animal fats in order to determine their usefulness and appropriateness in food preparation:

Duck and Goose Fat are semisolid at room temperature, containing about 35% saturated fat, 52% monounsaturated fat (including small amounts of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid) and about 13% polyunsaturated fat. The proportion of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids depends on what the birds have eaten. Duck and goose fat are quite stable and are highly prized in Europe for frying potatoes.

Chicken Fat is about 31% saturated, 49% monounsaturated (including moderate amounts of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid) and 20% polyunsaturated, most of which is omega-6 linoleic acid, although the amount of omega-3 can be raised by feeding chickens flax or fish meal, or allowing them to range free and eat insects. Although widely used for frying in kosher kitchens, it is inferior to duck and goose fat, which were traditionally preferred to chicken fat in Jewish cooking.

Lard or pork fat is about 40% saturated, 48% monounsaturated (including small amounts of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid) and 12% polyunsaturated. Like the fat of birds, the amount of omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids will vary in lard according to what has been fed to the pigs. In the tropics, lard may also be a source of lauric acid if the pigs have eaten coconuts. Like duck and goose fat, lard is stable and a preferred fat for frying. It was widely used in America at the turn of the century. It is a good source of vitamin D, especially in third-world countries where other animal foods are likely to be expensive. Some researchers believe that pork products should be avoided because they may contribute to cancer. Others suggest that only pork meat presents a problem and that pig fat in the form of lard is safe and healthy.

Beef and Mutton Tallows are 50-55% saturated, about 40% monounsaturated and contain small amounts of the polyunsaturates, usually less than 3%. Suet, which is the fat from the cavity of the animal, is 70-80% saturated. Suet and tallow are very stable fats and can be used for frying. Traditional cultures valued these fats for their health benefits. They are a good source of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid.

Olive Oil contains 75% oleic acid, the stable monounsaturated fat, along with 13% saturated fat, 10% omega-6 linoleic acid and 2% omega-3 linolenic acid. The high percentage of oleic acid makes olive oil ideal for salads and for cooking at moderate temperatures. Extra virgin olive oil is also rich in antioxidants. It should be cloudy, indicating that it has not been filtered, and have a golden yellow color, indicating that it is made from fully ripened olives. Olive oil has withstood the test of time; it is the safest vegetable oil you can use, but don't overdo. The longer chain fatty acids found in olive oil are more likely to contribute to the buildup of body fat than the short- and medium-chain fatty acids found in butter, coconut oil or palm kernel oil.

Peanut Oil contains 48% oleic acid, 18% saturated fat and 34% omega-6 linoleic acid. Like olive oil, peanut oil is relatively stable and, therefore, appropriate for stir-frys on occasion. But the high percentage of omega-6 presents a potential danger, so use of peanut oil should be strictly limited.

Sesame Oil contains 42% oleic acid, 15% saturated fat, and 43% omega-6 linoleic acid. Sesame oil is similar in composition to peanut oil. It can be used for frying because it contains unique antioxidants that are not destroyed by heat. However, the high percentage of omega-6 militates against exclusive use.

Safflower, Corn, Sunflower, Soybean and Cottonseed Oils all contain over 50% omega-6 and, except for soybean oil, only minimal amounts of omega-3. Safflower oil contains almost 80% omega-6. Researchers are just beginning to discover the dangers of excess omega-6 oils in the diet, whether rancid or not. Use of these oils should be strictly limited. They should never be consumed after they have been heated, as in cooking, frying or baking. High oleic safflower and sunflower oils, produced from hybrid plants, have a composition similar to olive oil, namely, high amounts of oleic acid and only small amounts of polyunsaturated fatty acids and, thus, are more stable than traditional varieties. However, it is difficult to find truly cold-pressed versions of these oils.

Canola Oil contains 5% saturated fat, 57% oleic acid, 23% omega-6 and 10%-15% omega-3. The newest oil on the market, canola oil was developed from the rape seed, a member of the mustard family. Rape seed is unsuited to human consumption because it contains a very-long-chain fatty acid called erucic acid, which under some circumstances is associated with fibrotic heart lesions. Canola oil was bred to contain little if any erucic acid and has drawn the attention of nutritionists because of its high oleic acid content. But there are some indications that canola oil presents dangers of its own. It has a high sulphur content and goes rancid easily. Baked goods made with canola oil develop mold very quickly. During the deodorizing process, the omega-3 fatty acids of processed canola oil are transformed into trans fatty acids, similar to those in margarine and possibly more dangerous.69 A recent study indicates that "heart healthy" canola oil actually creates a deficiency of vitamin E, a vitamin required for a healthy cardiovascular system.70 Other studies indicate that even low-erucic-acid canola oil causes heart lesions, particularly when the diet is low in saturated fat.71

Flax Seed Oil contains 9% saturated fatty acids, 18% oleic acid, 16% omega-6 and 57% omega-3. With its extremely high omega-3 content, flax seed oil provides a remedy for the omega-6/omega-3 imbalance so prevalent in America today. Not surprisingly, Scandinavian folk lore values flax seed oil as a health food. New extraction and bottling methods have minimized rancidity problems. It should always be kept refrigerated, never heated, and consumed in small amounts in salad dressings and spreads.

Tropical Oils are more saturated than other vegetable oils.

Palm oil is about 50% saturated, with 41% oleic acid and about 9% linoleic acid.
Coconut oil is 92% saturated with over two-thirds of the saturated fat in the form of medium-chain fatty acids (often called medium-chain triglycerides). Of particular interest is lauric acid, found in large quantities in both coconut oil and in mother's milk. This fatty acid has strong antifungal and antimicrobial properties. Coconut oil protects tropical populations from bacteria and fungus so prevalent in their food supply; as third-world nations in tropical areas have switched to polyunsaturated vegetable oils, the incidence of intestinal disorders and immune deficiency diseases has increased dramatically. Because coconut oil contains lauric acid, it is often used in baby formulas.
Palm kernel oil, used primarily in candy coatings, also contains high levels of lauric acid. These oils are extremely stable and can be kept at room temperature for many months without becoming rancid. Highly saturated tropical oils do not contribute to heart disease but have nourished healthy populations for millennia.72 It is a shame we do not use these oils for cooking and baking-the bad rap they have received is the result of intense lobbying by the domestic vegetable oil industry.73
Red palm oil has a strong taste that most will find disagreeable-although it is used extensively throughout Africa-but clarified palm oil, which is tasteless and white in color, was formerly used as shortening and in the production of commercial French fries, while coconut oil was used in cookies, crackers and pastries.
The saturated fat scare has forced manufacturers to abandon these safe and healthy oils in favor of hydrogenated soybean, corn, canola and cottonseed oils.

In summary, our choice of fats and oils is one of extreme importance. Most people, especially infants and growing children, benefit from more fat in the diet rather than less. But the fats we eat must be chosen with care. Avoid all processed foods containing newfangled hydrogenated fats and polyunsaturated oils. Instead, use traditional vegetable oils like extra virgin olive oil and small amounts of unrefined flax seed oil. Acquaint yourself with the merits of coconut oil for baking and with animal fats for occasional frying. Eat egg yolks and other animal fats with the proteins to which they are attached. And, finally, use as much good quality butter as you like, with the happy assurance that it is a wholesome-indeed, an essential-food for you and your whole family.

Organic butter, extra virgin olive oil, and expeller-expressed flax oil in opaque containers are available in health food stores and gourmet markets. Edible coconut oil can be found in Indian or Caribbean markets.

References


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi,

Let me clear up a few more things here:

Yes, GE and GMO are the same thing. GE = genetically engineered and is used as an adjective. GMO = genetically-modified organism and is used as a noun.

"Natural" in the food world means little these days and you can say that GE/GMO products are natural. Just as you can say that "natural" strawberry flavoring is natural when it's made from some other plant.

There is no bleach used in processing oil. Here's how all oils can be produced:

THere are two methods, hexane-processed and expeller-pressed. Hexane is the most commonly used method. Hexane is a chemical that reacts with the grains/plants to have them exude the oil. Obviously some hexane ends up in the oil as well. Expeller-pressed means putting the grains/plants in a big metal press, which squeezes the oil out of them. No chemicals.

No one should be eating oils that are hexane-processed, and every oil you buy is unless it states that it is "expeller" or "cold-pressed".

Furthermore, not all Canola is a GMO. Certified organic crops cannot by law contain any GE genes.

Throckmorton cleared up some of the rumors about mustard gas and canola being connected. They are VERY different things.

So buy expeller or cold-pressed organic canola oil and you'll be fine. In fact, Veg News magazine recently featured a big article on oils and the author stated that of all of the oils, olive and canola are the best for you in terms of content of Omega fatty acid proportion, etc. So eat in good health!


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
In fact, Veg News magazine recently featured a big article on oils and the author stated that of all of the oils, olive and canola are the best for you in terms of content of Omega fatty acid proportion, etc. So eat in good health!

PikkuMy, do you remember which issue of VegNews that article was in? TIA!


----------

